
Show HN: Bareserver – Express.js Alternative for Minimalists - volument
https://volument.com/blog/bareserver-express-alternative-for-minimalists
======
ellinoora
> There are no hooks, filters, templating, or plugins. No middleware for async
> calls. There are no heavy request and response objects so you never need to
> worry about request bodies, argument parsing or return value serialization.

Makes sense to me. Thanks!

